# Should I be worried about cancer



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

I am 30yr old female,I have hashimoto's with a multinodular goiter. Last week my endo referred to me to an ENT based off my last ultrasound and I have more symptoms of feeling like I am choking on the right side. I had a FNA about 3yrs ago which she told me the results were negative but now I am wondering about cancer.

My last ultrasound report 9/4/13:
Clinical Indication: multinodular goiter
comparison ultrasound: 6/14/2012. Nuclear thyroid scan report 9/9/2010
Findings: Right and left lobes of the thyroid gland measure 7.0x2.5x3.2cm and 7.2x2.4x3.6cm respectively. The isthmus measures 6mm in thickness. Numerous nodules are again demonstrated on both lobes of the thyroid gland. The largest in the right lobe measures 2.8x3.0x3.1cm which previously measured 2.0x2.2x2.8cm. This nodule was observed to be a cold nodule on the prior nuclear medicine thyroid scan. The largest nodule in the left lobe measures 1.6x1.9x2.1cm, seen inferiorly. This previously measured 1.2x1.4.x1.4cm.

Impression: 
Thyromegaly with multiple bilateral thyroid nodules. The largest nodule in each lobe has increased in size from prior examination on 6/14/2012. The largest nodule in the right lobe was observed to be a cold nodule on the prior nuclear medicine thyroid scan. Recommend either a repeat nuclear medicine thyroid scan given the multiplicity of these nodules or fine needle aspiration of the largest right lobe thyroid nodule.

My last TSH bloodwork 9/4/13:
TSH 1.180 range:0.450-4.500
TPO <5 range: 0-34

These are the results from my FNA 9/23/10:

Preliminary impression: colloid, macrophages and follicular cells, blood. Specimen evaluation limited by low cellularity. Consider repeat if clinical indicated.

Gross description: received are seven alcohol fixed aspirate smears for papanicolaou stain, and seven air dried aspirate smears for diff-quik stain as well as approx. 30cc of red fluid that are submitted to reliance. One thin prep is additionally and screened.

Cytologic Diagnosis:
Right thyroid nodule, FNA(ultrasound guided fine needle aspiration)
-Diagnostic category: negative
-Diagnosis: specimen consists of follicular cells, colloid and macrophages, most consistent with adenomatoid nodule.
-Adequacy: satisfactory for evalulation

Comment: Thyroid fine needle aspirations should be considered screening/triage test. Patients with the diagnosis of "adenomatoid nodule" have a slight risk of malignancy estimated at less than 3%. Therefore, clinical and radiographic follow up are recommended.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Cold nodules are always suspicious for cancer. It's not definitive, but it is suspicious. I wouldn't consider cancer off the table...but I would overly fous on it. Your thyroid is coming out regardless. Monitoring and some treatment protocols might be slightly different if it is cancer, but the TT w/ cancer vs the TT without cancer is a similar process.


----------



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you...I am the kind of person that prepares for the worst but hopes for the best. I have not been on the board in about 3 years but as of last week I spend a few hrs on it just researching recovery time and now trying to get info on cancer. This board is awesome and has helped me gain knowledge about my condition


----------

